# How to System Restore on Compaq Presario 5000?



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

All I can find at the Compaq site is how to use the _Windows_ system restore.

This machine has a 2-Gig partition on a twenty-Gig drive (Windows ME). From examining the file names and file sizes in this partition, it looks like all the original system software is in there, operating system and all.

How do I access it?


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Run Msconfig. Click on Launch System Restore.

This is only to restore the computer settings to a previous date.

Is it you want to restore the computer to factory settings? (This will erase all data in the computer)

Is it that you want to reinstall the operating system?


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

Alex Ethridge said:


> From examining the file names and file sizes in this partition, it looks like all the original system software is in there, operating system and all.
> 
> How do I access it?


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

I found it.

Key presses won't do it. Gotta' have a special boot disk.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Are you able to boot to Windows?
Is the C:\Windows\Options\Install folder available in the computer?
Search for the file Precopy*.cab. Where is its location?


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

The problem is solved


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Would you share your solution? Also use the thread's tools and mark this thread "Solved".


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

There is a provision in the Compaq help to create a special boot disk for activating access to the restore process. In the absence of being able to run Windows to make the disk, you can download the special boot disk from Compaq.


----------

